# Ode to Betta Fish



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

So I wrote an ode to Betta fish for my English class.Feel free to correct me on the mistakes I have made.I know it sounds more like a poem than an ode but here it is.

Ode to Betta Fish

Little Betta fish swimming around
Twirling,pacing in and out
Tiny eyes staring back at me
Waiting to be fed

You give me joy
Soothing me with you every move
Splishing and splashing around the tank
So careless
So free

Sleeping in the cave you leave me
Wondering about 
The times we have had

You glide gracefully 
No fear in your eyes
As you do your cute little dance
Begging me to look at you

As you eat
You glance at the pellets
One by one
They disappear with you.

-Letisha

​


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

That is beautiful, I love it. I don't see any grammatical errors so I think your good.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank You!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope everyone else likes it!


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

That is beautiful! As far as grammar stuff, I did find two small things, but they are very minor."you every move" might sound better as "your every move" 
the only other thing is "Twirling,pacing in and out" may need a space in between the comma and the word pacing. Overall it sounds great! I could picture it in my head.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## bettakerr (Aug 29, 2014)

I love this!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

